# sores between front hoofs



## lazybee (Mar 13, 2006)

We have two pet sheep, one is a Shetland and the other is a Romney. I noticed when i was trimming hooves that they had small ***** spots in between their hoofs. Don't ever remember seeing this- anyone know what this is and what i need to do? I doesn't effect their walking. i squeezed out all i could and put on antibiotic ointment but i noticed the other day that the Romney had some on her feet again.


----------



## Celtic_Knot (Jul 14, 2005)

Well sheep have a natural gland between thier toes that creates a puss/thick mucous secretion that marks the grass where they've grazed. Did you smell the "pus"? was it yellow or blue tinted?


----------



## lazybee (Mar 13, 2006)

I didn't smell it but from about two feet, there was no odor. It was whitish from what i remember.


----------



## eieiomom (Jun 22, 2005)

Sounds like it may be a condition known as Foot Scald.


----------



## lazybee (Mar 13, 2006)

What is foot scald and how would they get it?


----------



## Siryet (Jun 29, 2002)

*Foot rot and Foot scald in Sheep*​ Since foot rot is one of the most devastating diseases in the U.S. sheep industry it is not surprising the questions and request for information on the subject. This article is an attempt to educate and clear confusion surround Foot rot and Foot Scald in sheep. 
Clinical Signs: The most common clinical sign of foot rot or foot scald is sheep is simply limping sheep. Both scald and rot appear the same until you tip the sheep onto its rump and trim the hooves with a trimmer. This is where the difference lies. Foot rot will have undermined distorted hooves that when the outer surface is trimmed a deep hoof infection is obvious by the foul-smelling odor and soft necrotic appearance. Foot scald on the other hand has no involvement of the hoof but is rather and infection in between the two claws (toes). If you trim feet of sheep that are affected by scale the hoof is normal in texture and appearance with the only abnormality on the inside of the claws. 
Pathogenisis: Foot rot is a synergistic infection of Bacteroides nodosus and Fusobacterium necophorum. Both are obligate anareobic bacteria that die in the presence of oxygen. B. nodosus is the contagious element of footrot and is only found in sheep that are infected with footrot or in the environment for only a short period of time (2 weeks). F. necrophorum is a normal inhabitant of soil and manure and can always be found where sheep are raised. Foot scald (interdigital dematitis) is an infection of only F. necrophorum and is not contagious. It may appear contagious, however that is only because the environment is such (damp, muddy conditions) that more than one sheep will get infected. 
Treatment: Treatment of foot rot should be approached from a flock standpoint. There are essentially two groups: the sheep that are infected and lame and the sheep that are not-infected or sub-clinically infected (not lame). The lame sheep should be isolated, the feet should be trimmed to expose the infected tissue to oxygen, treated topically with kopertox and given an injection of long-acting penicillin or tetracycline. The non-lame group should be run through a footbath of zinc sulfate or formaldehyde every three weeks. This group should also be monitored for new cases and those new cases should be isolated and treated. 
Treatment of foot scald is not nearly as complex as the disease is not contagious. Rather the entire group can be kept together but it is critical to get the sheep to a dry pasture or yard. Topical treatment with kopertox is beneficial as is footbaths. 
J. L. Goelz, D.V.M.
International SheepLetter


----------



## Shahbazin (Dec 10, 2002)

Is it actually a sore (red, inflamed), or a pimple looking thing that you can squeeze a clearish/whitish jelly out of? If it's the pimple thing, (a slight bulge w/a hole in it) that's the foot gland. They also have scent glands in the groin (yellow waxy stuff) & by the eyes. Coming from a horse background, my 1st sheep looked peculiar!


----------



## littlebitfarm (Mar 21, 2005)

I've also have one with the inflamed gland between the toes. I've been pressing the stuff out about once a week (sort of looks like vaseline) and she's not lame anymore. Sure would like to hear a solution so I can quit messing with her. She has 4 week old triplets so she's not getting a bullet! 

Kathie


----------

